# the nail that sticks out gets hammered down



## amarkord (Oct 1, 2011)

Έχουμε κάτι αντίστοιχο στα ελληνικά; Στο κείμενό μου το ρητό αυτό θέλει να τονίσει το πνεύμα ομαδικότητας του ιαπωνικού λαού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2011)

Περίεργο. :) Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε, ως γνωστόν, το «όποιο κεφάλι ξεχωρίζει, κόβεται» --αλλά, σε εμάς, η χρήση μόνο ομαδικότητα δεν αποπνέει.

Υποθέτω ότι είναι απλώς θέμα κουλτούρας...


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2011)

Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, καταδίκη της ατομικότητας δεν έχουμε; Δεν είναι ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο το είδος του ρητού που θα βλέπαμε στις κονκάρδες των Φιλελεύθερων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2011)

Αξίζει ίσως να προσθέσουμε εδώ (από τα Νέα, Σάββατο 6 Μαρτίου 2010) το επόμενο, του Κώστα Γεωργουσόπουλου, γραμμένο προμνημονιακά, στις αρχές της κρίσης. Στο υπ' αριθ. 9, παραλλαγή με το κεφάλι που κόβεται:

Παραλλαγές σε ξένο στίχο
του _Κώστα Γεωργουσόπουλου _

«Όπου και να ταξιδέψω, η Ελλάδα, με πληγώνει» _Γ. Σεφέρης_


Όσα φάσκελα κι αν φάει, η Ελλάδα, δεν θυμώνει
Δώσ΄ της αγνή τροφή κι η Ελλάδα μουλαρώνει
Δώσ΄ της σαλόνι και φρουφρου κι η Ελλάδα ξεσαλώνει
Χόρτασέ τη ρητορεία κι η Ελλάδα μαστουρώνει
Σαν το γύφτικο σκεπάρνι, η Ελλάδα, καμαρώνει
Αρκεί να βρει φτηνά καρφιά κι η Ελλάδα σε σταυρώνει
Ό,τι μεγάλο, η Ελλάδα, το μειώνει
Ό,τι μικρό κι ασήμαντο, η Ελλάδα, το τεντώνει
Όποιο κεφάλι ξεχωρίζει, η Ελλάδα, το σκοτώνει
Κι ένας μικρός λεκές στην Ελλάδα μεγαλώνει
Ο γόνιμος ο σπόρος στην Ελλάδα δεν φυτρώνει
Το φαρμακερό το χάπι, η Ελλάδα, το χρυσώνει
Ό,τι και να προέχει, η Ελλάδα, το χουφτώνει
Ό,τι και να φυτέψεις στην Ελλάδα μαραζώνει
Μ΄ ό,τι καταπιαστεί, η Ελλάδα, τα σκατώνει
Το λασπωμένο δρόμο, η Ελλάδα, τον λασπώνει
Τα παιδιά της απ΄ την κούνια, η Ελλάδα, τα στειρώνει
Μόνο με τον εαυτό της, η Ελλάδα, δεν μαλώνει
Από τους πάντες τα πάντα η Ελλάδα αξιώνει
Με το Φειδία και τον Περικλή, η Ελλάδα, ξεχρεώνει
Με φούσκες τ΄ άπλυτα, η Ελλάδα, τα στεγνώνει
Μ΄ ένα στουπί τη Λογική, η Ελλάδα, τη στομώνει
Ό,τι φιλήσει πια, η Ελλάδα, το νεκρώνει
Με δόσεις και τα σάβανα, η Ελλάδα, θα πληρώνει
Δώσ΄ της σαβούρα α λα κρεμ κι η Ελλάδα σαβουρώνει
Πλήρωσε λύτρα κι η Ελλάδα σε λυτρώνει
Όταν παντού ξημερώνει, στην Ελλάδα σουρουπώνει
Ό,τι κι αν της πουν να δηλώσει, η Ελλάδα, το δηλώνει
Η Ελλάδα των τριών θαλασσών και των δύο ηπείρων, γιατί τάχα σουρώνει; 
Μα προχωρώντας με την όπισθεν, η Ελλάδα, δεν κωλώνει; 
Με τόσα παραμύθια πια, η Ελλάδα, σ΄ αποχαυνώνει. 
Χύνεται το αίμα της πληγής σου, Ελλάδα μου, κι απλώνει
Πώς να μεθύσει πια αφού το κρασί της, η Ελλάδα, το νερώνει
Τόπος αφόδευσης στην Ελλάδα το αλώνι
Ούτε στ΄ άχυρα δεν βρίσκεις στην Ελλάδα ένα βελόνι
Κάθε σαπιοκάραβο, η Ελλάδα, το ναυλώνει
Κάθε μπουχό και κουρνιαχτό, η Ελλάς, το λέει σκόνη
Μόνο με φούντες και φοντάν, η Ελλάδα, θα φουντώνει
Ούτε και με την κεφαλή της Μέδουσας, η Ελλάδα, δεν πετρώνει
Είτε στη Δύση είτε στην Ανατολή, η Ελλάδα, θα νυχτώνει
Στόμωσαν στην Ελλάδα τα μαχαίρια χωρίς ακόνι
Ακόμη και τη λέρα, η Ελλάδα, τη λερώνει
Ήταν επόμενο: με τόσες κουκούλες, η Ελλάδα, λογικά θα κουκουλώνει
Ό,τι ήδη έχει αλωθεί, η Ελλάδα, το αλώνει
Μετά τόσο ντερλίκωμα, η Ελλάδα, ξαλαφρώνει
Εθνικό μας επάγγελμα ο ένας τον άλλον, στην Ελλάδα, να καρφώνει
Όπου και να στρέφω τα μάτια, η Ελλάδα, με τυφλώνει
Σαν την ταφόπλακα, η Ελλάδα, μας πλακώνει
Λόγος βαρύς, σοφός και σοβαρός, στην Ελλάδα ελαφρώνει
Λόγος σαχλός, βλακώδης και σαθρός, στην Ελλάδα βαλαντώνει
Τον πεθαμένο λόγο, η Ελλάδα, δεν τον θάβει, τον παραχώνει
Ακόμη το νόμιμο θεσμό, η Ελλάδα, τον κερατώνει
Μια μέθοδο και παιδαγωγική, η Ελλάδα, αποθεώνει, το καψώνι
Όπου και να ταξιδέψω, η Ελλάδα, με πεισμώνει
Στη θέση της πέτρας στην καρδιά, έβαλε η Ελλάδα το κοτρώνι
Βαρύ το κύρος της Ελλάδας, αλλά βαρύ πεπόνι
Έφυγε καβαλώντας τ΄ άλογο, η Ελλάδα του Ομέρ Βρυώνη
Το όπιο του λαού στην Ελλάδα το λέν΄ αφιόνι
Τι λέτε τώρα; Κάθε μέρα τον Διάκο, η Ελλάδα, παλουκώνει
Ακόμη και τυφλόν τα τ΄ ώτα, τα τ΄ όμματα τον τε νουν, η Ελλάδα, με αγχώνει. 
Χιλιάδες σφυριά βαρούν κι η Ελλάδα ένα αμόνι. 
Η Ελλάδα είθισται τη μνήμη ν΄ ασβεστώνει. 
Είναι που ντύνεται με δανεικά κι η Ελλάδα δεν κρυώνει. 
Κάθε που ξημερώνει δεν σημαίνει στην Ελλάδα πως εξημερώνει
Ό,τι με ταπεινώνει, γιατί στην Ελλάδα λέμε πως χαλαρώνει; 
Μ΄ άφθονο το σκοινί και το σαπούνι, δεν εφεύραν στην Ελλάδα την αγχόνη
Μα και με τόσες πατητές, η Ελλάδα, δεν πατώνει
Είναι γιατί το Χάρο αντάμωσε και με το Χάρο αντάμα ξεφαντώνει
​


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2011)

Ο υπερκομματισμός δεν σημαίνει να γεμίζεις τον τόπο με κόμματα της στίξης. Έχει ο Σεφέρης την _Ελλάδα_ μέσα σε κόμματα, που να αναγκάζει σε όλες τις ομοιοσύντακτες παραλλαγές να είναι απομονωμένη;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2011)

Τι να πω; Η δική μου σχέση με τα κόμματα είναι, έτσι κι αλλιώς, διαταραγμένη.


----------



## Themis (Oct 1, 2011)

Δεν απαντάω στο αρχικό ερώτημα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην υπενθυμίσω τη σχετική διήγηση του Ηρόδοτου (σόρι, μόνο αγγλικά και χωρίς ακριβή παραπομπή):


> Now Periander at first was milder than his father; but after he had had dealings through messengers with Thrasybulos the despot of Miletos, he became far more murderous even than Kypselos. For he sent a messenger to Thrasybulos and asked what settlement of affairs was the safest for him to make, in order that he might best govern his State: and Thrasybulos led forth the messenger who had come from Periander out of the city, and entered into a field of growing corn; and as he passed through the crop of corn, while inquiring and asking questions repeatedly of the messenger about the occasion of his coming from Corinth, he kept cutting off the heads of those ears of corn which he saw higher than the rest; and as he cut off their heads he cast them away, until he had destroyed in this manner the finest and richest part of the crop. So having passed through the place and having suggested no word of counsel, he dismissed the messenger. When the messenger returned to Corinth, Periander was anxious to hear the counsel which had been given; but he said that Thrasybulos had given him no counsel, and added that he wondered at the deed of Periander in sending him to such a man, for the man was out of his senses and a waster of his own goods,--relating at the same time that which he had seen Thrasybulos do. So Periander, understanding that which had been done and perceiving that Thrasybulos counselled him to put to death those who were eminent among his subjects, began then to display all manner of evil treatment to the citizens of the State; for whatsoever Kypselos had left undone in killing and driving into exile, this Periander completed.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2011)

Ωραίος! Στην Τερψιχόρη είναι (το πέμπτο βιβλίο), 92F-92G:

ὁ τοίνυν Περίανδρος κατ᾽ ἀρχὰς μὲν ἦν ἠπιώτερος τοῦ πατρός, ἐπείτε δὲ ὡμίλησε δι᾽ ἀγγέλων Θρασυβούλῳ τῷ Μιλήτου τυράννῳ, πολλῷ ἔτι ἐγένετο Κυψέλου μιαιφονώτερος. πέμψας γὰρ παρὰ Θρασύβουλον κήρυκα ἐπυνθάνετο ὅντινα ἂν τρόπον ἀσφαλέστατον καταστησάμενος τῶν πρηγμάτων κάλλιστα τὴν πόλιν ἐπιτροπεύοι. Θρασύβουλος δὲ τὸν ἐλθόντα παρὰ τοῦ Περιάνδρου ἐξῆγε ἔξω τοῦ ἄστεος, ἐσβὰς δὲ ἐς ἄρουραν ἐσπαρμένην ἅμα τε διεξήιε τὸ λήιον ἐπειρωτῶν τε καὶ ἀναποδίζων τὸν κήρυκα κατὰ τὴν ἀπὸ Κορίνθου ἄπιξιν, καὶ ἐκόλουε αἰεὶ ὅκως τινὰ ἴδοι τῶν ἀσταχύων ὑπερέχοντα, κολούων δὲ ἔρριπτε, ἐς ὃ τοῦ ληίου τὸ κάλλιστόν τε καὶ βαθύτατον διέφθειρε τρόπῳ τοιούτω· διεξελθὼν δὲ τὸ χωρίον καὶ ὑποθέμενος ἔπος οὐδὲν ἀποπέμπει τὸν κήρυκα. νοστήσαντος δὲ τοῦ κήρυκος ἐς τὴν Κόρινθον ἦν πρόθυμος πυνθάνεσθαι τὴν ὑποθήκην ὁ Περίανδρος· ὁ δὲ οὐδέν οἱ ἔφη Θρασύβουλον ὑποθέσθαι, θωμάζειν τε αὐτοῦ παρ᾽ οἷόν μιν ἄνδρα ἀποπέμψειε, ὡς παραπλῆγά τε καὶ τῶν ἑωυτοῦ σινάμωρον, ἀπηγεόμενος τά περ πρὸς Θρασυβούλου ὀπώπεε.
92G. Περίανδρος δὲ συνιεὶς τὸ ποιηθὲν καὶ νόῳ ἴσχων ὥς οἱ ὑπετίθετο Θρασύβουλος τοὺς ὑπειρόχους τῶν ἀστῶν φονεύειν, ἐνθαῦτα δὴ πᾶσαν κακότητα ἐξέφαινε ἐς τοὺς πολιήτας. ὅσα γὰρ Κύψελος ἀπέλιπε κτείνων τε καὶ διώκων, Περίανδρος σφέα ἀπετέλεσε, μιῇ δὲ ἡμέρῃ ἀπέδυσε πάσας τὰς Κορινθίων γυναῖκας διὰ τὴν ἑωυτοῦ γυναῖκα Μέλισσαν.


----------



## SBE (Oct 1, 2011)

Ίσως όχι ακριβώς πνεύμα ομαδικότητας αλλά κουλτούρα ομαδικότητας, ότι όποιος ξεχωρίζει απομονώνεται κι έτσι όλοι είναι ίδιο.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 1, 2011)

Ακόμη καλύτερα στο παραπάνω, εγώ θα έλεγα «κουλτούρα ομοιογένειας».


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2011)

Πάντως, μια και θα πρέπει να μεταφραστεί η γιαπωνέζικη παροιμία, από τις εκδοχές που έχει το διαδίκτυο διαλέγω:
*Το καρφί που προεξέχει το χτυπάει το σφυρί.*


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2011)

Καλησπέρα.

Έχουμε κι άλλη για την ομαδικότητα και την ομοιογένεια (της προβατοποίησης): Το μοναχό τ' αρνί το τρώει ο λύκος.

Μετριότης μετριοτήτων, τα πάντα μετριότης. 

Πάντα μετρημένος - Φατμέ


----------



## SBE (Oct 1, 2011)

Μου αρέσει η παροιμία με το αρνί και το λύκο.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 1, 2011)

Και το όσα δεν φτάνει η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια, καταδίκη της ατομικότητας ή της ιδιαιτερότητας είναι, αν το καλοσκεφτείτε.


----------



## amarkord (Oct 2, 2011)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, μια και θα πρέπει να μεταφραστεί η γιαπωνέζικη παροιμία, από τις εκδοχές που έχει το διαδίκτυο διαλέγω:
> *Το καρφί που προεξέχει το χτυπάει το σφυρί.*


 
Νομίζω ότι το συγκεκριμένο ταιριάζει καλύτερα από κάθε άλλο. Ευχαριστώ, nickel.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 28, 2014)

Έχω «they don't want to be the nail that sticks out and gets hammered in» σε κείμενο που λέει γιατί οι άνθρωποι αποφεύγουν να παίρνουν θέση κλπ. Νομίζω εδώ ταιριάζει καλύτερα το κεφάλι που κόβεται (#2), παρά το καρφί (#11) — άσε που το «καρφί» είναι εδώ αποφευκτέο και λόγω δυνητικής αμφισημίας. Τι λέτε, κατακυρώνεται το #2;


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2014)

...
Καλό είναι το #2 γι' αυτό.

Δεν θέλουν να γίνουν το καρφί που ξεπροβάλλει και καρφώνεται. Με αμφισημία και στα δύο, ουσιαστικό και ρήμα.


----------



## Themis (Sep 28, 2014)

Ως προς την ερμηνεία, δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει καμία αμφιβολία. Ως προς την απόδοση, θα έλεγα ότι, εκτός από το καθιερωμένο του #2, καλό θα είναι να μας βρίσκεται και κάτι λιγότερο αιματηρό μήπως τα συμφραζόμενα εξυπηρετούνται καλύτερα, π.χ. "δεν θέλουν να δίνουν στόχο ξεχωρίζοντας απ' τον σωρό", "δεν θέλουν να είναι αυτός που ξεχωρίζει και επαναφέρεται στην τάξη" κτλ.


----------



## dominotheory (Sep 28, 2014)

Themis said:


> Ως προς την ερμηνεία, δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει καμία αμφιβολία. Ως προς την απόδοση, θα έλεγα ότι, εκτός από το καθιερωμένο του #2, καλό θα είναι να μας βρίσκεται και κάτι λιγότερο αιματηρό μήπως τα συμφραζόμενα εξυπηρετούνται καλύτερα, π.χ. "δεν θέλουν να δίνουν στόχο ξεχωρίζοντας απ' τον σωρό", "δεν θέλουν να είναι αυτός που ξεχωρίζει και επαναφέρεται στην τάξη" κτλ.



Επίσης, στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος (ή έτσι νομίζω, τουλάχιστον): 

_δεν θέλουν να είναι το μαύρο πρόβατο της υπόθεσης_


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2014)

Αυτός που ξεχωρίζει δεν θεωρεί ότι είναι το μαύρο πρόβατο ανάμεσα σε πολλά άσπρα. Μπορεί αντιθέτως να θεωρεί ότι είναι το μοναδικό λευκό ανάμεσα σε πολλά μαύρα.


----------



## dominotheory (Sep 28, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αυτός που ξεχωρίζει δεν θεωρεί ότι είναι το μαύρο πρόβατο ανάμεσα σε πολλά άσπρα. Μπορεί αντιθέτως να θεωρεί ότι είναι το μοναδικό λευκό ανάμεσα σε πολλά μαύρα.



Μπορεί, επίσης, στην περίπτωση αυτή, να είναι και μια γαλοπούλα που νομίζει πως είναι μαύρος κύκνος ή ένα τέτοιο μαύρο πρόβατο (no problem about it... ;)), ή, στη χειρότερη, κάποιος υπερφίαλος χαρακτήρας, π.χ. ένας πολιτικός που σώζει τη χώρα του απολύοντας κόσμο και κόβοντας συντάξεις.

Αλλά εγώ μιλούσα γι' αυτούς που φοβούνται μήπως φύγουν από τη νόρμα και θεωρηθούν παραφωνίες.


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Επίσης, στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος (ή έτσι νομίζω, τουλάχιστον):
> 
> _δεν θέλουν να είναι το μαύρο πρόβατο της υπόθεσης_



A black sheep? Baa, baa (μπεε, όχι «μπα»). Το μοναχό τ' αρνί το τρώει ο λύκος, εκτός αν γίνει αυτό λύκος. Μαύρος.





with the Babelogue intro

"Baby was a black sheep, baby was a whore
Baby got big and baby gets bigger
Baby get something, baby get more
Baby, baby, baby was a rock 'n' roll nigger

Outside of society, they're waitin' for me
Outside of society, if you're looking
That's where you'll find me"

*the ugly stepchild = το αποπαίδι | το μαύρο πρόβατο*



dominotheory said:


> ...
> Αλλά εγώ μιλούσα γι' αυτούς που φοβούνται μήπως φύγουν από τη νόρμα και θεωρηθούν παραφωνίες.



«Είμαι μετρίως μέτριος και πάντα μετρημένος
γι' αυτό και είμαι ο πιο τρελός, απ' όλους σας κρυμμένος»


----------



## dominotheory (Sep 29, 2014)

daeman said:


> Το μοναχό τ' αρνί το τρώει ο λύκος, εκτός αν γίνει αυτό λύκος. Μαύρος.
> 
> "Baby was a black sheep, baby was a whore
> Baby got big and baby gets bigger
> ...



Μια και το 'φερε η κουβέντα, νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει και αξίζει να αναφερθεί κάπου εδώ και ο σημαντικός και παραγωγικότατος αντισυμβατικός καλλιτέχνης και επιστήμονας Julian Cope, ο οποίος νομίζω πως συμφωνεί μ' όλα τα παραπάνω και τα 'χει λάβει πολύ σοβαρά υπόψη του:






Julian Cope - The Black Sheep Song







JULIAN COPE / BLACK SHEEP - REVOLUTION BLUES [Promo]


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2015)

Themis said:


> ... καλό θα είναι να μας βρίσκεται και κάτι λιγότερο αιματηρό μήπως τα συμφραζόμενα εξυπηρετούνται καλύτερα, π.χ. "δεν θέλουν να δίνουν στόχο ξεχωρίζοντας απ' τον σωρό", "δεν θέλουν να είναι αυτός που ξεχωρίζει και επαναφέρεται στην τάξη" κτλ.





nickel said:


> Αυτός που ξεχωρίζει δεν θεωρεί ότι είναι το μαύρο πρόβατο ανάμεσα σε πολλά άσπρα. Μπορεί αντιθέτως να θεωρεί ότι είναι το μοναδικό λευκό ανάμεσα σε πολλά μαύρα.







rediscovering Quino


----------

